# Hole In The Head Disease



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi I'm new, i also have no idea how to work this website. I'll try my best. 
I think my Betta has HITH disease. When i bought him he had tiny pin holes over his head, behind his eyes, and around his nose. So i did some research and found out about HITH disease. I kept trying to find out about cures, but mostly came up with cures for oscars and cichlids. So i found the most suggested to be a cure for oscars and cichlids and bought it. It's called Metronidazole. I gave it to him just like it said on the bottle, and it said after five days to stop. So i did that. He perked up a lot and started eating really good. The holes are still there though. I changed his water out after five days, waited a little less than a week and started another five day treatments. I'm on day two. If I'm doing things wrong, please tell me. I really love my little buddy. Anything helps. Thanks.


----------



## skaram00sh (Feb 4, 2018)

My betta has the same little pinholes. I thought it was HITH but he wasn't lethargic and still eating plenty and i've seen it on plenty of other bettas so he's probably fine. Keep us posted though


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Do they look like this? This is my female, and she is the healthiest one in the bunch.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

take a few close up photos of the fish and I can tell you if it is HITH or not.

I owned two oscars that had HITH, HITH has more to do with high nitrates and a high protein diet.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I also believe HITH is not symmetrical.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe the holes you mentioned are some sort of sensory pores/pits (if anyone knows the correct terminology that would be helpful). I've seen this question asked before on this forum and elsewhere, and that seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply, I had loads of Geometry XD.
So i recently read that Dragon Scale males usually have these holes. The petstore told me he was a dragon scale male, but i'm not sure if they are 100% correct. I don't think it's HITH, mainly because i didn't look deeper into Bettas with HITH. (I would post pictures, but i have no idea how to from my Macbook.) He is fine, like i said previously, eating well and is very active. Since I have the medicine with me, I'm going to stop his treatments, and if i see anything get worse I'll start them back up. Also, any betta related advice would help a lot.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

View attachment 945378


View attachment 945386


This should be a picture, don't know if it'll work tbh.


----------

